# invertebrate tank on a budget



## zherico (Apr 9, 2009)

i am really interested in keeping an invertebrate (shrimps and snails) tank but don't have a lot of funds to start with. would like to keep it planted. Any suggestions on diy lighting over something 5 gallons or less? if you have a "nano" tank invert, what did it cost to start up? whats your water chemistry like and what were your biggest problems? basically i am just curious to see if this is something theisable or not.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

your best bet for a budget tank is probably a 10gal since they are the cheapest. You can just get an airpump and a sponge filter for filtration. You can use cheap playsand or sandblasting sand for the substrate. Not exactly sure what the cheapest form of lighting is and it will most likely be your largest expense. Outside the light I think you could get it done for less then $50 depending on where you get your stuff from. If you get the stuff used you should be able to get it for much cheaper.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you have a desk lamp laying around those will work. i use a desk lamp for my 2 gallon and im growing high light plants in there along with a hundred cherries and 20 bee shrimp. my 2 gallon setup costed 30$. i got a liter of ADA soil for free and had a desk lamp i wasn't using. let me know when you want some shrimp later. i could hook you up with cherries for 50cents each, i'll even throw in some free plants for you. in the lfs i go to the black gravel is only 40cents/pound. visit fish.com they have a lot of VERY cheap filters.


----------

